# Model 1715 3-point hitch arm question



## bucknbass (Jul 3, 2010)

I've got a model 1715. There's nothing that I can see to keep the lower lift arms fixed and straight behind the tractor when pulling my finishing mower. As a result the mower slides side to side in a turn and the bolts on the arms and the arms themselves hit the rear tires. 

Am I missing an adjustment somewhere to kep the arms straight when hooked to an implement?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

My Farm Trac has turnbuckles that go from the lift arm to the rear axle. They prevent the arm from moving too far inward. With an implement on the 3PH, if either lift arm can't move coward the center, the other can't get too close to the tire.
Is there some way you could limit inward travel. Maybe a chain?

Red arrow is the turnbuckle.
Blue arrow is the bungee that keeps the arm from hitting the tire with no implement.


----------



## bucknbass (Jul 3, 2010)

Great info! I have the turnbuckles too and now see how they work. I LOVE the bungee idea. Will use that too.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

And no! That's not an oil leak. It was raining when I took the picture.


----------

